# Solved: Left-Click not working in Internet Explorer 8



## johnston-chan (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

The left click on my opitical mouse is not opening URLs in Internet Explorer 8. It works perfectly well in all other programs (Including the tool bars within IE). Also the mouse icon becomes the 'hand' tool rather than the click-arrow within the main screen. I can right-click and 'open link' etc.

I noticed that there is a 'closed' forum addressing this in here, but seems to deal only with it as a physical mouse failure. That is not the case with this issue. (Or, more to the point, I think I've broken my father's mouse/IE!! Opps!!)

Help anyone?

Cheers 
J-C

PS ... We're running Vista on this machine.


----------



## gil777t (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Johnston-Clan,
I doubt it's the mouse since it works on everything else. IE8 is known to get a little buggy at times. You can try to uninstall/reinstall it. I switched to FireFox several months ago. It has a lot of enhanced features with some very good plugins. Here's a link if you would like to try it.Download Now - Free.
Best Regards,
*Gil777t*


----------



## johnston-chan (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Gil777t!

You're absolutely right on both counts!

I love Firefox! I use it on my Mac, but this is Dad's computer, and he is more than a little reluctant to change ANYTHING! lol ... so I have been battling to 'fix' this problem ...

AND

You are also right that it is IE that is the problem. I had a friend also helping me on this one, and he suggested that I try an IE master reset...

1) Open Internet Explorer
2) Click 'Tools', then click 'Internet Options'
3) Click the 'Advanced' tab.
4) Under 'Reset Internet Explorer Settings', click 'Reset'.

I did this and it's working like a charm again! I can't believe it took so long (and so much frustration) to sort out something so simple!

Thanks SO much!

Cheers
J-C


----------



## gil777t (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,
I'm glad you got your dad all squared away. I tried master resets on other issues to no avail. I always had to do a install/uninstall. Hence, I'm a firefox fan. It was nice chatting with you.
Best Regards,*
Gil777t*


----------

